# samsung galaxy s2 sim size.



## DaveDesign (May 6, 2008)

Any of you mobile phone guru's know if the samsung galaxy s2 takes a standard sim or micro sim?


----------



## stuart5760 (Jan 22, 2008)

Just taken the back off mine and looks like a standard sim. It's got a micro sd card in it also


----------

